# UCLA Producers Program Schedule



## TravMarsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey All,

I was just wondering if anyone who has gone through the UCLA Producers Program could share with me what the typical class schedule is like.

Such as how often are night classes available? Is it possible to solely take night classes? Etc.

Thanks,
Travis


----------

